# Throwing up bone after 3 months on PMR?



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

Bella is almost 3 months into PMR and today was the first time she ever threw up bone. She had a couple pieces of red meat and a chicken quarter for breakfast at 6:30 this morning. She then threw up at around 2:30 and it was practically the whole thigh from the quarter. My mom said it smelled like a dead animal and my daughter described it as a skunk smell LOL! I was at work all day and just got home so I don't know what to think. She also threw up while she was in her crate for the past few hours and this was all bone that I came home to. So, what should I do? I wasn't going to feed her tonight and start fresh in the morning.....Any advice would be helpful. I also want to know if I can add some probiotics and enzymes to her PMR. I have the nusentia brand stuff. Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

She just threw up again but this time it was yellow bile....anyone?? She is acting strange to!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sounds like an upset tummy to me.

dogs get upset tummies.....

i'd feed her chicken or liver broth today and give her belly a rest....

she is only three months in.....her intestines are not as adapted to bone as they will be in let's say another six months....

if she continues to vomit, then come back and i will tell you to get some pedialyte and some slippery elm bark....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh. and you can give her the probiotics and enzymes, but i'd wait until tomorrow.....see how she's doing.

the idea is for her to keep things down. it almost sounds as if she's done, since she is throwing up bile..means there's nothing left to throw up but bile..humans do that too.....

i'd do broth.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you! Should I feed her in the a.m. like I usually do tomorrow? She is acting almost depressed and strange. How much chicken broth can I give her? I'm afraid since she has thrown up a few times now that she will dehydrate. She is 43 lbs and I am aware of giving pedialyte but I'm not sure on the dose for her. Thanks again


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sometimes throwing up a piece of bone just means the stomach knew better, it knew it was too big and rather it go out the exit, it decides to bring it up.

The boys have been raw two years, and sometimes tuck will puke up a piece of bone from a turkey neck... Of course middle of the night.
He has also puked the knuckle part of a chicken quarter. That knuckle piece never seems to agree.

Tuck gifted me with puke Tuesday morning... Bone piece from a turkey neck.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would feed her broth for 24 hours...she won't dehydrate as long as she drinks.....she can go for days without eating...

let her belly calm down..'

if i had a belly ache, i'd look depressed too.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Sometimes they will throw it up if it is too big, or if the stomach/intestines can't handle it.

Throwing up yellow bile could mean that she is hungry. I used to only feed my girl in the morning but she started throwing up a yellow bile at night because there was nothing left in her tummy - or so my vet told me. The vet recommended that I split up her meal so there is always something in her belly. I started doing that and she stopped throwing up the bile.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Now she went all night without throwing up (at least 12 hours) but then threw up again just a few minutes ago. It was a yellow/orange colored bile. I offered her some chicken broth and she gladly drank it up. I only gave her a little bit for now and was going to offer her more in a couple hours. How much broth should I give her? And should I dilute it? I am giving her the college inn fat free, no msg, low sodium one. 

Also, this is really affecting me negatively when it comes to giving her raw meat now. I'm second guessing feeding her raw and I don't want to feel that way because it has helped her so much with her skin and allergies.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ShanniBella said:


> Thank you everyone. Now she went all night without throwing up (at least 12 hours) but then threw up again just a few minutes ago. It was a yellow/orange colored bile. I offered her some chicken broth and she gladly drank it up. I only gave her a little bit for now and was going to offer her more in a couple hours. How much broth should I give her? And should I dilute it? I am giving her the college inn fat free, no msg, low sodium one.
> 
> Also, this is really affecting me negatively when it comes to giving her raw meat now. I'm second guessing feeding her raw and I don't want to feel that way because it has helped her so much with her skin and allergies.


she hasn't been on raw long enough...three months is a drop in the bucket....and i forbid you to second guess yourself...LOL

you have done an exceptional job bringing this sweet baby along.....

in her lifetime she will get belly aches.

what she is doing now is probably hunger pukes...meaning if she's gone through the night without throwing up, she's most likely done.

if the light is back in her eyes and she is not sad anymore, then you can feed her a little bit of boneless chicken...maybe a few ounces, just to keep her from puking. also, keep feeding her a few ounces of broth every few hours....

two things this will tell you:

1. she is over her belly ache if she keeps it down.

2. she is ready to eat. 

i would keep the portion small.....just in case. and feed little bits throughout the day..you don't want to give her loose stools.

honest......dogs can go without eating for 24 hours or more, as long as they are hydrated and you are hydrating her.

but the treatment is the same as it would be for you, for a child.

give the belly a chance to calm itself, to stop the hypermotility.....to allow her to rid herself of whatever disagreed with her.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

magicre said:


> she hasn't been on raw long enough...three months is a drop in the bucket....and i forbid you to second guess yourself...LOL
> 
> you have done an exceptional job bringing this sweet baby along.....
> 
> ...


It's hard Magicre......I feel like I gave her a bad chicken quarter and this is the repercussion of it. She has never thrown up bone before which concerned me and I second guess the raw diet when she does because the first thing that comes to mind is salmonella poisoning or something LOL! I know I shouldn't do that but I worry about her to much I guess. She recently had blood work done a couple months ago before her spay surgery so I know then that all her kidney, liver, etc. functions were normal. I know dogs can get a bad belly once in a while and she had been trying to eat grass off and on the past week or so, so I know something is bothering her. I want to start giving her the probiotics and enzymes again once this passes. I have yet to give them to her on the PMR diet because I thought everything she needed was coming from that. I used to immplement the nusentia probiotics into her home cooked diet when I was doing that. 

Anyways, she did just vomit AGAIN about an hour ago and once again it was bile. I gave her a little bit more broth and she drank it up. She is acting hungry and everytime I go to the refrigerator her ears perk up and she comes running over so I know she wants to eat. I just can't determine if the bile keeps coming up because she is running on empty or if she is still trying to rid her body of whatever is bothering her. She hasn't eaten anything since about 6:30 or 7 A.M. yesterday morning so I'm sure she is hungry. I had an ACD who suffered from gastritis and if he went to long on an empty belly he would puke to. I always have fed my dogs twice a day ever since having that issue with him. 

I thank you for the help and advice.....I just want this to pass. Another thing that I am thinking is if the vet Thursday night triggered something in her because she is a nervous wreck when she goes. I had to have her spay site rechecked because the area where the incision was had a couple of lumps but it is just the sutures under the skin as thought. They did muzzle Bella and then they layed her down to exam her on her side. She then defecated and released her anal glands! She was very scared......Could a traumatic experience like that throw her system off? 

Thanks again! I really appreciate people like yourself!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I just went through something like this myself. Are you sure she didn't get into something? Turtle did and what ever it was it backed her up so to speak. You can read about it, I think I put it in Alternative thread. Turtle is sick.

I couldn't get slippery elm right away but I did have aloe vera juice so I was putting that in with the home made chicken broth I made. I just cooked a couple of chicken thighs with the bone in to make my juice. And I got bovine colostrum and Liz said to give her a 1/2 teaspoon for two weeks and I'm still giving her that.

She is fine now and she has been on PMR for over a year now probably a year and a half. I found a whole chicken thigh or leg bone in her poop when I picked up the yard so what ever she got into made her not digest the bone.

Don't give up it will be OK. Just do what re say's or she will get after you.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, I asked her if she was "hungry" and she jumped for joy! I gave her a few pieces of a boneless skinless chicken thigh so I will see how she does with it. I will keep giving her some broth as well throughout the day and see how she does. I will keep you all posted  And please anymore advice is always helpful!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sounds like she is on the mend. 

no more vomiting other than bile.....which would tell me those are hunger pukes and i'd say you can feed her tomorrow what you would normally feed, minus a little....

start small. work up to normal within the next few days. 

can't hurt to give the broth either. to keep her hydrated and run whatever disagreed with her out of her system.


----------



## meganr66 (Mar 2, 2012)

girl you gotta be tough! i won't lie, i second guess myself on a fairly regular basis.. but my dogs LOVE the diet and they look and act fantastic until whatever happens that made me second guess myself happens. Ozai is very sensitive, i have to take things SUPER slow with him and sometimes i mess up and he gets the poos, but i'm not going to run back to kibble because of that! Rudi has kinda gotten fat, but i'm not gonna change what i'm feeding i'm just going to exercise more and switch up amounts and meat types. Belle, gawd Belle.. we started out rough, with the bone stuck in the butt and all that, plus refusing to chew her bone-in meals unless i am holding them *le sigh* but she looks AMAZING. She looks better now than she ever did when we were on kibble. I could never get a good weight on her. Everyone always told me she was being starved and too skinny, but now she looks healthy and is healthy.

We've been on PMR 3 months now and each of my 3 have puked bone at some point.. usually the ends of a thigh that just didn't agree with em. First couple days I moved them to raw, Ozai puked up a couple shards during the night, but since then hasn't had any issues. He is developing so nicely, i definitely contribute it to PMR!

As far as probiotic and enzymes and whatnot.. i don't give any.. maybe i should? hmm


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I wonder if she might be like Snorkels. Pretty much anything but her her regular food will make her puke like a maniac and it doesn't happen once and then go away, it goes on and on and on until there is some kind of intervention. 

Maybe she got into something she shouldn't be eating?

I've never given probiotics normally. Just when there are antibiotics involved. 

I don't remember too much bone puking, but it has come out the other end of Rebel off and on since we started raw. I am always amazed that large pieces of bone can pass completely through his digestive system without doing any damage.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Shannibella, I am glad it sounds like your pup is on the mend. A hungry tummy has to puke up the bile which is totally normal and will happen whether on kibble, home cooked or raw.  You are fine and so is she. The only dogs here who get probiotics is my old man because of his age and he is fighting off an infection. I also give bovine colostrum for short periods before or after medical procedures and in times of great stress. Otherwise my young ones do not need them. Probiotics are only given for sick tummies, illness, and recuperation from traditional medication. Once your pup is to totally switched over you probably won't need probiotics unless you have one of the above circumstances. Stick with the diet it is the best for your pup and I know that is what you want. Just remember how many times we get sick stomachs over little thing and it takes a bit to get back on track. You are doing great!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Geez guys....I said I second guess myself but I WON"T QUIT RAW!!! It's been to good to my Bella over these past months but the puking knocked me for a loop and concerned me. I'm a worry wart when it comes to my child and 4 legged children and I only want what's best. Seems as though we all go through our set backs at somepoint with PMR. My girl is back to her bouncy self! We are about to go for our 4-5 mile walk jog in a little bit and little miss antsy pants is bouncing off the walls! She just popped my big yoga ball too while my daughter was rolling around on it LOL!!! Oh well.....I'll get another one! LOL! Thanks again everyone! I'm glad I have this wonderful place to vent and get help/advice from !!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> Geez guys....I said I second guess myself but I WON"T QUIT RAW!!! It's been to good to my Bella over these past months but the puking knocked me for a loop and concerned me. I'm a worry wart when it comes to my child and 4 legged children and I only want what's best. Seems as though we all go through our set backs at somepoint with PMR. My girl is back to her bouncy self! We are about to go for our 4-5 mile walk jog in a little bit and little miss antsy pants is bouncing off the walls! She just popped my big yoga ball too while my daughter was rolling around on it LOL!!! Oh well.....I'll get another one! LOL! Thanks again everyone! I'm glad I have this wonderful place to vent and get help/advice from !!!


that's my theory. As much of a pain in the rear raw food is sometimes, what's the alternative  Ick.

I'm so glad she's better.


----------

